# L.F. GA15ds Sentra Service manual



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for the GA15ds B13 1991 service manual. My carburetor is giving me some problems.

I lose power at times when pumping the brake and turning corners. The RPM drops below 1000, and the engine sputters...

So i thought this was related to a vacuum problem and the carb might need some servicing. So lastnight, sprayed the carb down with carb cleaner and changed out most of the vacuum line...

When i took it for a drive afterward, the idle was dropping below 750 when i stopped. I had adjusted the 2 screw valves, I'm wondering what did i do wrong... I know one adjusts the Idle, but i really never knew what the other was...

Help would be greatly appreciated! the reason i'm doing this myself is that my local mechanics solution is to just change the carb... so before i go down that road i'm seeing if i could fix it...


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

I figure you have one of the ECC Nikki carbs with the heap of electronic sensors. I haven't been able to find a comprehensive manual for these carbs. As a matter of fact the only website that lists them is a Russian discussion forum. Your local mechanic may be quite right but just to say that you will have a hard time finding a good working carb since they were phased out in 1994. The 2 main culprits in the carb are the air/fuel mixture solenoid and the accelerator pump plunger. The plunger should come in the service kit for the carb but the solenoid is ridiculously expensive and hard to find. Its almost as if it doesn't exist in any online stores. 

There are also 4 other solenoids that can go bad but these have to be unscrewed and individually tested. 

Trust me, trying to service a malfunctioning Nissan electronic carb is not for the faint of heart. Too many things that can go bad and cause your symtoms. You may get lucky as well as you may buy everything I listed and it still gives trouble because some internal passageway is blocked up. 

The two screws you adjusted were: 

1) Big white one to right when looking into the engine from front is the throttle adjustment. This one is not really a technical adjustment. It pretty much stops the throttle plate from fully closing. 
2) small shiney one (sometimes has a white cap that stops it from moving more than 1 turn) is the idle mixture screw. This one is in the middle of the carb and is somewhat factory set although some persons remove the cap and make adjustments. If the cap is missing the setting for it is approximately 1&1/2 to 2 full turns out from fully seated. It regulates the amount of gas that gets dumped into the engine at idle. 

There is no easy way to adjust the fuel mixture as with more conventional carbs. 

If you can't find a good stock replacement buy a weber conversion kit. Cheaper and less headache.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm going to pull the engine in a few weeks for a SR20ve


----------

